# No Block Letters?



## aridice53 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a Ball Mason that is embossed in all script, no block letters. Is it a newer one??


----------



## georgeoj (Feb 28, 2008)

Red Book 10 says circa 1900-1910 so it is a fairly early one. George


----------



## aridice53 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks George!
 I've looked all over the internet all day and I couldn't find anything about this one. I did find a pint jar like it on ebay, but no info.

 Char


----------



## bobclay (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Char! 

 This jar is known as a "Ball the Mason" jar and is a reworked mould. Ball bought the Mason Fruit Jar and Bottle Company of Coffeyville, Kansas (the company that made 'The Mason' jars) in 1909. They reworked their moulds by simply adding the Ball name above the existing embossing making these "Ball the Mason" jars.

 These come in 3 sizes: pint, quart and half gallon. Two or three colors and two types...the shoulder seal as your jar and also a bead seal type which is much more scarce. Ball closed the Coffeyville plant in about 1913 so your jar would have been made c1909-1913.

 Bob


----------



## idigjars (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice looking jar Char.  Thanks for sharing your pic with us.   Paul


----------



## Paa Paw (Feb 29, 2008)

you can find more info on the Ball jar collectors community website.....Thats a nice early one.....


----------



## aridice53 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Bob,
 I really appreciate all the info. 
 I found the new Ball Jar Forum site last night, great site!! 
 Thanks all, for looking!
 Char


----------

